# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Back from the dead

## Luna

Thought i would post this as i am having an argument with one of my friends

He says that about a month ago the sun (yes i know i laughed too) got eastenders to confirm that cindy will be coming back into the show??

Can anyone confirm this. I know she died in jail but he says that they are making it as if she was put into witness protection???

To be honest i think it is rubbish but he seemed so sure about it that i thought i would post it.

----------


## Kim

It would be good if it was true, Imagine a fight between Cindy and Jane.

I hope it's true.

----------


## Luna

Walford Queen just told me it was a rumour and it wasn't happening

----------


## emma_strange

sadly she has confirmed she wont be back

----------


## Jade

Its a shame they killed her off, she was great!!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

She was good!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i think she was good

----------


## Treacle

Super bitch Cindy  :Big Grin: 

They did run a story saying that but Michelle confirmed it was untrue.

----------


## scotty

They tried to get her to come back and the witness protection story was how they said they could bring her back from the dead. Unlike some of the ex ender actors she's been able to get other acting work so said 'no thanks'

----------


## Treacle

> They tried to get her to come back and the witness protection story was how they said they could bring her back from the dead. Unlike some of the ex ender actors she's been able to get other acting work so said 'no thanks'


That's actually untrue Michelle did confirm that she had not been in talks to reprise the role of Cindy.

----------


## xCharliex

Cindy was one of my fav characters, it was ashame she got killed off, Michelle Collins has had some great other acting roles though, at least she lost the "Eastenders cast member" tag

----------


## Bryan

the sun printed the possible return storyline, but michelle collins and eastenders have denied that she will be returning, it was just a possibility

shes too big for eastenders now, but it would be superb to see her return

phil & grant should put ian in intesive care for grassing up phil, allowing kathy to return, then ian dies and cindy comes back for peter and lucy, god if only i wrote for eastenders!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yes, I read that she will not be coming back.

----------


## the_watts_rule

CIndy was really here and gone before i started watching easties but i have watched old episodes with her in them . I started watching in 2001 cause im only 13

----------


## alan45

From Todays Sun

Enders Cindy is back as a ghost



BITCHY Cindy Beale is to make a sensational return to EastEnders â from beyond the grave. 

Ian will receive spooky texts and emails from his cheating ex-wife, who died during childbirth in jail nine years ago.

A BBC insider said: âIt starts when Lucy gets emails from her mum but then things get sinister.

âIan finds a message reading âIâm backâ scrawled on the mirror, and the room smells of Cindyâs perfume.

âThen he is sent a picture of her â looking older than when she supposedly died.

âEventually he receives a message asking him to meet her â at her GRAVE.â

But last night the BBC were tight-lipped on whether actress Michelle Collins, 44 â who weâve imagined as a ghost â will return.

Michelle said last year: âThereâs talk of Cindyâs death being staged and her being in a witness protection programme. I wouldnât say no to returning.â

The plot echoes the return of Dirty Den in 2003 and we know how impossible that was


*Strikes me of sheer deperation out in LaLa Land

What next Reurn of Arfur Fowler who has been sleeping in ia xoma in his allotment shed*

----------

JustJodi (30-06-2007)

----------


## Luna

oh come on!!! really havent they learned their lesson from the last time they tried this

----------


## alan45

> oh come on!!! really havent they learned their lesson from the last time they tried this


Obviously not. They briught dirty Den back with one of the most implausible stories in the history of soap. Obviously the EE bosses think they are God and can raise people from the dead. As far as I know this has only ever happened once in 2007 years and now we have EE doing it twice in two years. All hail Lord Diedrick (aha the secrets in the name) :Rotfl:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh actually I think it could be a very interesting storyline personally.  :Smile:  

Just depends how its done....

----------


## parkerman

Much better for Ian to wake up and walk in to the shower and find Cindy there and that the last 9 years were all a dream. 

The Eastenders producers could then have a field day because they would have to bring back all the characters who were in it in 1998.

----------


## inkyskin

Strikes me of sheer deperation out in LaLa Land

What next Reurn of Arfur Fowler who has been sleeping in ia xoma in his allotment shed


NO!!!!!! Sush.....don't give them ideas! :Wal2l:

----------


## Jojo

Oh no no no no no no no

Please....noooooo

Why keep bringing back old characters?  I agree with PB that if dealt with correctly it "could" work, but I can't stand Michelle Collins.  And how would she get Lucy's mobile number anyway?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

What utter nonsence didn't getting trashed at the Soap Awards not give them a reality check.  I thought EE had turned a corner with looney Stella and the addition of Christopher Ellison joining the show, but apparently not. If this is the best that the writers can come up with then they should all be sacked the lot of them.

----------


## Abbie

Okay I did like her but it was there choice to kill her off and they should stick to it!
Not to sound harsh or anything but when killing off someone they really need to put more thought into it so it stops them for having second thoughts in the future

----------


## alan45

It was their choice to kill off Dirty Den and then when they realised EE was in freefall they came up with a totally laughable and ludicrous story to bring him back. Of course these are the same folk who brough Phil Mitchell back too so what can we expect. More rubbish scripts and storylines

----------


## Chris_2k11

I don't think this is a good idea cos for a start off shes dead, lol plus I don't think she'd be as good second time round as there's less they can do with her nowadays. The show's moved on too much since she was in it.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'm slightly more cautious.  I'm certain she's not returning from the dead.  I know EE have done some really stupid things over the last few years, but I can't see lightning striking twice.  That said, the idea that some stalker is pretending to be Cindy is ridiculous in itself.  Cindy was a great character and shouldn't have been killed off, but resurrecting the ghost never works.  Two words:  Den Watts.    

They could bring back all the characters from 1998 though, so it would be far more interesting to watch EE.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## moonstorm

Michelle Collins lands 'Rock Rivals' role
Monday, July 2 2007, 10:31 BST

By Daniel Kilkelly 

Former EastEnders star Michelle Collins has landed a part on new ITV show Rock Rivals.

The actress, best known for her role as Albert Square's Cindy Beale, will play acid-tongued talent show judge Karina Faith in the X Factor-inspired drama series.

A source told The Sun: "We've been hunting around for just the right person for this role and it's been hard. But Michelle has everything we were looking for - she's a great actress and can be tough as old boots. She won't mince her words - just like the real X Factor bunch."

The show follows two married TV judges who launch rival bands following a relationship crisis.

Collins will star alongside ex-Coronation Street actor Sean Gallagher (Paul Connor), who will play Karina's husband Mal. 


Got above from DS, doesn't look like she's coming back then!!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I think EE got their ideas for Cindy's return from here:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think this sounds ridiculous but then again, i could like it once i see this storyline play out on screen...

----------


## Kim

This was in soaplife today, so maybe they are reconsidering it. It said that Michelle Collins would like to return.

----------


## Siobhan

What would be good if they did do all this.. Lucy getting emails, Ian getting messages and when he goes to meet her at "her grave" it is Cindy jr who is there wanting to get back at Ian for her mothers death.. after all Cindy would not be in Jail if she didn't come back for the twins and there is many rumours that cindy Jr is coming to the square

----------


## tammyy2j

WALFORDâS Jane Beale will be left fighting for her life after being shot by a mystery character from hubby Ianâs past. 

Waitress Jane, played by Laurie Brett, is rushed to hospital after the attack in dramatic scenes to be shown in EastEnders this autumn.

TV Biz knows who pulls the trigger but we have decided to keep viewers in suspense. But we CAN tell you the shooting comes after Ian (Adam Woodyatt) receives spooky messages from beyond the grave from late wife Cindy.

We have already revealed how the storyline could signal a return for actress Michelle Collins who played superbitch Cindy â or they could be from an imposter bearing a grudge. 


A BBC insider said: âThis will be the storyline of the year. Itâs a huge mystery and cast and crew have been sworn to secrecy.

âItâs all related to the apparent return of Cindy â but is it really her? The culmination of the plot is that Ianâs new wife Jane is shot in the stomach. 

âCindy would have reason to do it but is she the only one?â

Ianâs ex died during childbirth in prison nine years ago. 

An EastEnders spokeswoman said: âWe never comment on future storylines.â

----------


## Siobhan

is it just me of this all smell of David/Richard business??? EE copying Corrie

----------


## JustJodi

:Ponder:   :Ponder:   Cindy Jr. ??? Ok was this kid Ian's ??and if it was born 9 yrs ago ,, then a 9 year old kid is sending all these messages and e mails ???
Sorry but I am confused  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jojo

I think its more likely to be Stephen    :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

> is it just me of this all smell of David/Richard business??? EE copying Corrie


Yes i think it will be Lucy responsible very similar or the same as the David/Richard storyline in Corrie

----------


## Kim

Yeah, it would be typical revenge on Lucy's part for Ian forcing Craig to take that money as he did, considering how badly behaved she has become in recent weeks. Now she decides what happens that is, and she could just be saying what she is to Craig about her deciding what happens from now on because she wishes to ensure that he can't dump her, because he won't do it if he's going to be in trouble with the police for trying to get an underage girl into bed. 

Also, I did hear a rumour that Steven is to return.

----------


## matt1378

i definately reckon its steven

----------


## inkyskin

Geez...lets just hope she doesn't return.

I got a feeling it's linked to lucy and her blog thing online.

She seems to be writting everything on it...maybe she's mentioned her mother and some oddball gets the idea to freak them out....could also open a door to a new storyline showing the dangers of youngsters chatting online. :Ponder:

----------


## Bryan

found this on Walford Web:

When Cindy died in Jail Ian reckoned it was good riddance.... His Ex-wife was nothing but trouble. So you can imagine how he feels when Cindy starts haunting him from beyond the grave.... It starts with a huge bouquet of liles delivered for Beale's at the cafe and the card spookily says RIP'.
Ian thinks someone's having a laugh and confront's Phil. But Phil''s too drunk to pick a daisy let alone a mastermind a joke!
Then a wreath and a animals heart arrives and Ian's determined to find out who's behind it, says Adam Woodyatt who plays him. But things turn even more sinister when he overhears Peter telling Jane that Lucy's gone to meet Cindy'. 
What? As in her dead mum Cindy?
Yes. But not for a second does Ian think Cindy's still alive. He assumes it's just Lucy playing these pranks.'
Ian finds lucy at the park waiting for someone who never turns up. He has a go at her for pulling all these stunts, but she laughs. It's not her - it must be her mum. They're be emailing each other! So Ian pretends to be Lucy and sends emails to this Cindy, reveals Adam. He's printing out the evidence when he catches a whiff of Cindy's old perfume. He follows his nose and see's "I m Back Ian" scrawled in lipstick on the hall mirror'.
And now he's been rattled!
Of course it scares him. He'd concerned because somebody's let themselves into the house and he suspects everyone says Adam.
But one name stands out above the rest....Cindy's sister Gina.
Ian made a pass at Gina at Cindy's Funeral and she's definitely as nutty as her sister, explains Adam.
Ian goes to her house and Gina thinks Ian's a burglar and holds him at Gunpoint! Introductions over, Gina manages to convince Ian it's not her, says Adam.
But whoever it is they're still out there and Jane summons Ian home urgently. She's received a mysterious letter containing a shocking picture...
The contents of the letter stuns him. Suddenly anything possible, says Adam.
Now Ian terrified someone wants him dead- he almost run down by a speeding car and a coffin appears in the back garden!
Then he gets a text from Cindy' and calls the number back. Jane phone rings and the message Dead Man Calling flashes up. He's so paranoid he really starts to think Jane could be the culprit says Adam. Jane? we don't think so...But we've been sworn to secrecy sorry!

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (11-09-2007)

----------


## Bryan

rumour also has it that the picture Ian and Jane find is an aged Cindy stood by the Albert Square sign with a copy of the Walford Gazette dated last week.

and also rumours are rife that there has been secret castings since June for the new Steven Beale.

----------


## xxxxxx

I think it is Steven i was wondering when he would come back. It is unlikly a nine year old (little cindy) could do this. Didn't Steven find out that Ian wasn't his dad so at the age of 11(?) he went to live with his real dad. He must of missed his sister and brother alot thats why he wanted to meet Lucy.

----------


## rickofscunny

i thinks it stephen who shoots jane because he is the only 1 who could no everything about them like the stalker does so i think who shoots her

----------

